# Who Is In Charge at TiVo - They are Morons



## jfjoyner3 (Dec 12, 2021)

I’ve been trying for an hour to buy a new TiVo. They won’t accept any of my 3 valid credit cards because I use a PO Box … just as I’ve been doing for the past 20 years. Nobody else turns down my credit cards. So the bot tells me to call the sales dept. But the sales dept is open only during hours when I’m at work. This company is run by morons.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

jfjoyner3 said:


> This company is run by morons.


Seems like it is sometimes, more and more. How badly do you want a TiVo? There are alternatives like Silicon Dust / HD HomeRun, Channels DVR, Plex, Emby, and others. Or just go completely "cloud DVR" with your cable company, YouTube TV, Hulu Live TV, or others.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

You can use P.O. box for billing address but not delivery address.

















TiVo Support Center


Get instant answers to common questions and learn to experience the most from TiVo products.




tivoidp.tivo.com


----------



## jfjoyner3 (Dec 12, 2021)

KevTech said:


> You can use P.O. box for billing address but not delivery address.
> 
> View attachment 77611
> 
> ...


This is wrong. I set up a P.O. Box fir billing and a street address for shipping. I tried and retried. I had a family member check me to be sure I made no keying errors. Plus they use my credit card for my existing subscriptions. TiVo is run by morons.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Will they let you use PayPal? (You could add your credit card to PayPal )


----------



## ms602 (Sep 5, 2017)

Which are you trying to buy? TiVo for Cable or TiVo for Antenna?

Oh, and to answer your question, Rovi is in charge at TiVo. Rovi bought TiVo in 2016. Rovi is a company descendant (formerly) from Macrovision, an intellectual property company (aka patent troll). TiVo is no longer just a consumer electronics company. It's now owned by patent lawyers, so you can imagine the new business direction and priorities.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

ms602 said:


> Which are you trying to buy? TiVo for Cable or TiVo for Antenna?
> 
> Oh, and to answer your question, Rovi is in charge at TiVo. Rovi bought TiVo in 2016. Rovi is a company descendant (formerly) from Macrovision, an intellectual property company (aka patent troll). TiVo is no longer just a consumer electronics company. It's now owned by patent lawyers, so you can imagine the new business direction and priorities.


You skipped the part where "Rivo" was then bought by Xperi. But yes now it's even more all about a portfolio of patents. Seems like there will be no further innovations, just the squeezing of TiVo for cash until it's gone.









TiVo to merge with Xperi to create “one of the largest licensing companies in the world”


TiVo merges with Xperi in $3 billion deal focused on patent licensing.




www.theverge.com


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

Try contacting TiVo Advanced Customer Support):

emailing [email protected]
calling (877) 367-8486 or (866) 410-8486


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

Call or email Xperi’s TiVo Executive Relations Team at 877-561-4567 ext. 1 or email them at [email protected].

Merry at TivoERT was very helpful FINALLY getting the middlemindError resolved.

Monday - Friday 8:00 a.m. - 5:00 pm, Pacific Time
TiVo Executive Relations Team


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

If only I was in charge of TiVo. They would be in every household around the world.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> You skipped the part where "Rivo" was then bought by Xperi. But yes now it's even more all about a portfolio of patents. Seems like there will be no further innovations, just the squeezing of TiVo for cash until it's gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you skipped the part where Xperi split off its IP-business to a new company called Adeia.

Tivo is now part of Xperi, Inc. which is product-focused, not patent-focused.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> And you skipped the part where Xperi split off its IP-businessto a new company called Adeia.
> 
> Tivo is now part of Xperi, Inc. which is product-focused, not patent-focused.


Thanks, that's news to me (completed in October). As you note, the newly spun-off company has taken the name Xperi with it, and is focused on products and licensing of their media-focused portfolio including TiVo and HD Radio, while the rest of the portfolio was left in the old company under a new name, Adeia. And now I have a headache, lol.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

@cwoody222 after taking some time to think about the latest spin-off, it seems to me that not much has changed, at least from the consumer perspective. TiVo is still under the Xperi name, and Xperi is still primarily focused on licensing their patents.

HD Radio units are only made by other companies, for example, and the spin-off press release mentions TiVo only as "TiVo OS", saying it "provides scale to CE brands and content providers, a profitable partnership model," blah blah. It says nothing at all about DVR products.

From their perspective, they are concentrating their media-related assets in one portfolio, in an attempt to reduce costs and increase overall value. In reality, HD Radio, DTS, IMAX, and TiVo have very little overlap in customers or technology. But hey, "media", lol. But DVRs of their own? Not so much.


----------



## wjbatlanta (Jun 29, 2011)

BrokerDon said:


> Call or email Xperi’s TiVo Executive Relations Team at 877-561-4567 ext. 1 or email them at [email protected].
> 
> Merry at TivoERT was very helpful FINALLY getting the middlemindError resolved.
> 
> ...


I've been working with the exec. team since early summer (2022) - I purchased stock so I could get some attention to complain - I encourage everyone to buy one share.
They can make things happen however; they have an agenda. It seems the company is focused more on their Stream devices and its usage with cable and streaming companies.
Not sure where all of the new Edges and older models fit into the scheme.
My complaints are issues with the newer GUI and problems with scheduling (local Spectrum channels). I also raised a flag about their offshore customer support.
I tell other users to keep calling otherwise; they think everything's OK.......I would wager that most of the support folks (offshore) have never seen a TIVO or know its purpose......????

.....oh and one more thing that I can add.........*DO NOT GIVE THEM ANY MONEY OR YOUR CREDIT CARD NUMBER!!!!*
I called once or twice reporting problems after I purchased my new EDGE......they decided rather that to solve my problem (and, it was software related)....they would send me a new replacement EDGE and charge the credit card I used to purchase my machine a couple of months before......of course, they just assumed I would return my machine for credit *BUT* there would be charges for the exchange. My assumption is they expecting to generate revenue thru their phone support.


----------



## contsole (Apr 5, 2010)

I occasionally have customers buy industrial stuff and want to pay with a credit card. They often have a PO Box for the billing and it always create an error. I'm a very small user of the processing service but the card validation they impose on me is Name on Card, Billing Street Number and Zip. I can override a street number error but it's a pain. I've tried many different ways to enter the PO Box but never found anything that works. You would think that after 20 years someone would tweak the code a little. I can imagine that TiVO uses an automated system and it generates a fatal error. I put more blame on the bank that's processing the transaction.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

There are plenty of things TiVo are morons over (starting with the two take-overs), but a actual address vs a PO box surely isn't one of them !!


----------

